# Wedding Section



## Tabor Warren Photography (Aug 7, 2014)

With all of the new board options booming, I have also been wondering about a wedding section within the "image and video galleries" portion of the forum. I shoot at least one wedding every week during busy season, and know that I have some pictures that would help inspire the newer wedding photographers. In the same regard, I can get a bit repetitive and occasionally need some inspiration from the other pros. 

We can discuss technique as needed, but mainly use it as a flow of inspiration from photogs around the world.

As giant of an industry as it is, why not have a wedding photography section?

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 7, 2014)

A Wedding Section would serve CR well I think. I seem to recall a lot of interesting threads over the years that discussed many aspects of wedding photography.

- Guest & Relative photogs
- Photog image rights, conflicts, etc
- Gear (of course)
- Technique
- Lighting
- Crowd control
- Business Issues

I see quite a few threads where folks are struggling because they own photo gear and have been asked to shoot a wedding for a friend/relative. Many of us have been in that situation and want to do the best job possible without much time to prepare. A lot of interesting ideas emerge in those threads sometimes.


----------



## Hannes (Aug 7, 2014)

Sounds like an oversight there isn't one already given that many (most?) of the working photographers on here are in the wedding business


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Aug 7, 2014)

Hannes said:


> Sounds like an oversight there isn't one already given that many (most?) of the working photographers on here are in the wedding business



I've been wondering where most of the group here focuses their attention. I've seen a lot of organized material for sports, landscape, and wildlife, but there is very little I can contribute to any of those, however, I could see myself contributing to;



RustyTheGeek said:


> ...
> - Guest & Relative photogs
> - Photog image rights, conflicts, etc
> - Gear (of course)
> ...



Just a thought.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 7, 2014)

Personally, I think the _Business of Photography/Videography _section covers this topic well enough.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Personally, I think the _Business of Photography/Videography _section covers this topic well enough.



+1

I agree with you mackguyver.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Aug 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Personally, I think the _Business of Photography/Videography _section covers this topic well enough.



For business related questions, yes. What I am primarily referring to, from the first post, is placing something within the image galleries. Within the gallery portion of this site there is literally every little facet of photography, except weddings. I know that there is a "Theater, concert, and similar events" portion, however, that does not cover the imagery aspect of wedding photography in the slightest. 

Where should incredible/inspirational work from weddings go? If it's not black and white, or underwater, there is not really a place for it.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 7, 2014)

Why Not, we have a forum for other things.

I'll put it up shortly.

Ed


----------

